# HELP! odd bump on my puppy!



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

I just noticed this bump on ozzie today and I'm not sure if I should be worried or not.

Sorry for the doggy porn...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

are both his testicles down?


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Neither are. Hes 8 weeks old. It doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. When I touch it there's no reaction from him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Both his testicles should be able to be felt at 8 weeks, they should actually be down in his scrotum. This is not a typical "lump" from a undescended testicle. I am curious , can you "push" it back inside his tummy? Is it soft or hard?


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

The vet felt both testicles when I took him in at 6 weeks. It is kind of hard but I can press it into his stomach.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you feel a "hole" when you push it back inside? Does it go flat then?
If the vet felt both testicles, then this is not a testicle....


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

actually no. It is hard but I cannot push it in.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I was thinking possible hernia from weak tummy muscle, not the typical one on the umbilical cord. However if it can't be pushed in, then that is moot.
I think if it doesn't disappear as fast as it showed up or gets bigger I would be taking him to the vet. ...


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

His next appt is in 2 weeks but I may just go in sooner. Thanks for all the feedback. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

no idea, but i doubt i would make a special trip to the vet for this unless it is causing pain.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Porn!! How cute their little tummies are. Anyway, my dogs had a couple of these at times on their bellies. I freaked out and the vet said they were nothing. Just like a little pimple. It should go away on it's own. If it doesn't of course, see the vet.


----------



## anika7235 (Mar 19, 2016)

My pup has this too! He's just shy of ten weeks old. He does seem to be a little itchy in the belly area but I assumed it was due to the relatively frequent baths (he has to be bathed if he uses the bathroom in his kennel). A few nights ago, I noticed just the one and questioned if it could be perhaps a testicle but now there are three bumps. Was this problem ever answered? They don't seem to bother him unless they are what's causing his itching. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

